# Java3D Lichtquelle beim Beobachter



## cytom2k (19. Nov 2010)

Hallo.

Um durch mein Universe zu navigieren , habe ein Orbitbehavior hinzugefügt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Lichtquelle in die "Sehrichtung" des Beobachters zu legen, sodass mein Objekt die ganze Zeit frontal unabhängig von Blickrichtung angestrahlt wird?

Gruss
cytom


----------



## Marco13 (20. Nov 2010)

Wenn man die Lichtposition auf's Auge setzt, sollte man sie eigentlich immer nur mit der ViewPlatformTransform bewegen müssen. Oder so:
Kurz: Ja, das geht
Lang: Ja, schau mal hier-und-da-und-dort und probier da-und-da-mit ein bißchen rum...


----------



## cytom2k (30. Nov 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man die Lichtposition auf's Auge setzt, sollte man sie eigentlich immer nur mit der ViewPlatformTransform bewegen müssen. Oder so:
> Kurz: Ja, das geht
> Lang: Ja, schau mal hier-und-da-und-dort und probier da-und-da-mit ein bißchen rum...



Habe deinen langen Rat befolgt und die Lösung gefunden:

Man erstellt zuerst eine PlatformGeometry und hängt ihm die Lichtquelle an. Das PlatformGeometry Objekt kommt via .setPlatformGeometry(PlatformGeometry a)  in die viewingPlatform aus dem SimpleUniverse.

So dreht sich die Lichtquelle mit der Sicht des Beobachters mit. Danke Marco!


----------

